#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Taguchi's Quality Engineering Handbook

## vfq3481

Dr. Genichi Taguchi, Dr. Subir Chowdhury, Yuin Wu, "Taguchi's Quality Engineering Handbook"
English | ISBN: 0471413348 | 2004 | PDF | 1696 pages | 51,2 MB

No other single volume presents the full breadth of founding beliefs behind the successful engineering practices used by today's leading companies. Helpful to companies in both manufacturing and service industries, Taguchi's Quality Engineering Handbook provides accessible material on such topics as:

Quality loss function
On-line quality engineering
Signal-to-noise ratio
Robust engineering
Design of experiments (known as the "Taguchi method")
MahalanobisTaguchi Systems (MTS)
and more.

"This book is a great demonstration of this powerful approach and how it can make a meaningful difference in any type of business. It takes a dedicated engineering approach to implement, but the payback in customer satisfaction and growth is dramatic."


Lou Giuliano, chairman, president, and CEO, ITT Industries

Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Taguchi's Quality Engineering Handbook

----------


## pipe

Thank you very much

----------


## wqi_engineer

thx alot buddy

----------

